# Der Ego-Shooter mit dem höchsten Wiederspielwert: So habt ihr abgestimmt



## TheKhoaNguyen (23. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Ego-Shooter mit dem höchsten Wiederspielwert: So habt ihr abgestimmt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Ego-Shooter mit dem höchsten Wiederspielwert: So habt ihr abgestimmt


----------



## Cornholio04 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht was manche Leute hier dachten was gewählt wird, aber diese Liste kann man in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Dominikdak (23. Mai 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was manche Leute hier dachten was gewählt wird, aber diese Liste kann man in die Tonne kloppen.


 
konstruktive kritik gefällt mir immer besonders!


----------



## Roman1565 (23. Mai 2012)

Dominikdak schrieb:


> konstruktive kritik gefällt mir immer besonders!


 Recht hat er aber. Da kann man nichts draus konstruieren. Einfach nur eine Umfrage mit Fanboys.


----------



## Zaphrozz (23. Mai 2012)

Wärs eigentlich zuviel verlangt, mal das uralte Bild von Half-Life² abzuändern?
Das ist ja nochmal doppelt so alt wie das Spiel selbst und hebt es daher nicht gerade in ein gutes Licht.

Ansonsten bin ich natürlich froh, dass es mein Lieblingsspiel auf Platz 2 gebracht hat!


----------



## Sushimeister (23. Mai 2012)

SInnlose Liste über eine Abstimmung, die mir nirgends auf der Webseite aufgefallen ist...


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (23. Mai 2012)

Ziemlich sinnlos die Umfrage.
Die Votes von den ganzen Fanboys zerstören alles.

Spiele wie Battlefield 3, CoD und ganz besonders Far Cry 2 (welches mir zu langweilig war auch nur einmal durch zu spielen) haben hier verdammt noch mal nichts zu suchen.

Dass so etwas wie Mafia hier nicht landet, wundert mich hingegen, das Spiel hatte eine super Story und konnte lang unterhalten...und mich auch mehrmals (ich spiele normalerweise kein Spiel mehrmals durch).

Berichtigt sind natürlich die beiden Deus Ex, gute Story (zumindest bei der 1, die 3 hab' ich noch nicht gezockt) und verschiedene Herangehensweisen. Sowas macht auch öfter mal Spaß.


----------



## JCFR (23. Mai 2012)

Also... ich weiß nicht, ob man "online-Multiplayer" zu Wiederspelwert dazu zählen kann. Eigentlich würde ich unter dem Wort eine Single-Player-Kampagne verstehen... und in dem Fall begreif ich nicht, warum Battlefield 3 an der Spitz steht. 
Battelfield war schon immer nur für 1 Sache gut: Knackige Multiplayer-Schlachten. 
Im Single Player hatten SPiele wi HL2 oder Bioshock schon immer die Nase weiter vorn.

Allerdings verstehe ich auch nicht, wieso überhaupt irgendwer für Far Cry 2 gestimmt hat???? Story ohne Sinn und Verstand, aufgaben die bis zum Erbrechen wiederholt werden, eine superagressive KI mit Röntgenblick, ewig lange Fahrwege, das hochgepriesene "Feuer-Konzept2 ohne praktischenNutzwert  und ein Ende, das  in einer Liga spielt mit ME3. 

Na ja, es hätte schlimmer sein können... man hätte Moorhuhn in die Liste voten können.


----------



## INU-ID (23. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mir gerade nicht 100%ig sicher, aber - primäre MP-Spiele mal ausgenommen - bei mir dürfte HL² der Titel sein, den ich - nicht zuletzt wegen der ganzen CM-Versionen - am häufigsten durchgespielt habe.


----------



## haep2 (23. Mai 2012)

Lol, den hohen Wiederspielwert der Singleplayerkampagne von Battlefield 3 soll mir mal bitte jemand erklären...

Das passiert dann, wenn jeder einfach nur auf sein Lieblingsspiel tippt, ohne genau nachzulesen was eigentlich die Frage war. In der Umfrage stand explizit, dass es nicht um den Multiplayerpart geht. Und dass der Wiederspielwert / die Langzeitmotivation von Battlefield 3 nahzu ausschließlich über dessen Multiplayer entsteht ist unumstritten.


----------



## Ash2X (23. Mai 2012)

H-L2 auf Platz 2?Ich würde es nichtmal in die Liste mit aufnehmen.Die Optik war damals klasse,der Spielverlauf und die anderen Faktoren (ausserhalb der Atmosphäre) waren auch damals schon eher zweitklassig.
Bei BF3 kann ich es auch nicht nachvollziehen: Die Kampagne war unterhaltsam,keine Frage, aber von "Wiederspielwert" würde ich da nicht reden.
Ich spiele wirklich gerne FPS, aberdie Anzahl der Shooter mit wiederspielwert ist so gering das ich es schwer habe auf 3 zu kommen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2012)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> Ziemlich sinnlos die Umfrage.
> Die Votes von den ganzen Fanboys zerstören alles.


Alle, die anderer Meinung sind, sind Fanboys? 



> Spiele wie Battlefield 3, CoD und ganz besonders Far Cry 2 (welches mir zu langweilig war auch nur einmal durch zu spielen) haben hier verdammt noch mal nichts zu suchen.


Persönliche Meinung: siehe oben.

Selbstverständlich haben BF3 und CoD einen sehr hohen Wiederspielwert, im Sinne von: wie häufig starte ich diesen Egoshooter und spiele ihn.

Es wurde nicht nach dem besten Ego-Shooter mit bester Story oder bestem SP Erlebnis gefragt, sondern ganz einfach nach einem Ego-Shooter, und BF3 und sein MP Modus fällt da nunmal drunter. 



> Dass so etwas wie Mafia hier nicht landet, wundert mich hingegen, das Spiel hatte eine super Story und konnte lang unterhalten...und mich auch mehrmals (ich spiele normalerweise kein Spiel mehrmals durch).


Hab ich was verpasst? Mafia I & II waren, als ich die Spiele durchgespielt habe, keine Ego-Shooter, sondern 3rd Person. 

 



> Berichtigt sind natürlich die beiden Deus Ex, gute Story (zumindest bei der 1, die 3 hab' ich noch nicht gezockt) und verschiedene Herangehensweisen. Sowas macht auch öfter mal Spaß.


Siehe oben ... persönliche Meinung und so.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (23. Mai 2012)

Mhh
Cod4:MW und Crysis sie die beiden Egoshooter, die ich am meisten gezockt hab (jedes mindestens 10 mal durch).
Crysis wegen der Freiheit beim Gameplay und CoD4 wegen der Inzenierung


----------



## Mister-S (23. Mai 2012)

Duke Nukem 3D!!!


----------



## thege (23. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es wurde nicht nach dem besten Ego-Shooter mit bester Story oder bestem SP Erlebnis gefragt, sondern ganz einfach nach einem Ego-Shooter, und BF3 und sein MP Modus fällt da nunmal drunter.



Die Umfrage ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, dass extra sowas dabei stand wie "Multiplayer ausgenommen" und "Wiederspielwert von Singleplayer-Kampagnen". Ergo fällt BF3 mit seinem MP eben nicht in diese Kategorie, nur sein Singleplayerpart 

Bei mir persönlich war es auch definitiv HF2. Ich glaub ich komm da in all den Jahren auf 5-6 Durchgänge, dahinter MW1 und Farcry mit 3-4mal. Far Cry 2 gehört zu den wenigen Shootern, die so langweilig waren, dass es nicht mal für einen einzigen Durchgang gereicht hat.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2012)

thege schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, dass extra sowas dabei stand wie "Multiplayer ausgenommen" und "Wiederspielwert von Singleplayer-Kampagnen". Ergo fällt BF3 mit seinem MP eben nicht in diese Kategorie, nur sein Singleplayerpart
> [...]


Ich hab extra geschaut, ob ich die News zur Umfrage noch finde und hab mir extra diese News auch nochmal durchgelesen, hab dort aber keine Ausnahmen bzw. generelle Kriterien herauslesen können.

Falls das stimmen sollte, dann geb ich dir bzw. euch Recht: ich wüsste jetzt nicht, warum BF3 oder CoD, egal welcher Teil, einen hohen Wiederspielwert hätten.


----------



## votanderhector (23. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab extra geschaut, ob ich die News zur Umfrage noch finde und hab mir extra diese News auch nochmal durchgelesen, hab dort aber keine Ausnahmen bzw. generelle Kriterien herauslesen können.
> 
> Falls das stimmen sollte, dann geb ich dir bzw. euch Recht: ich wüsste jetzt nicht, warum BF3 oder CoD, egal welcher Teil, einen hohen Wiederspielwert hätten.


 

hier ist dieOriginalnews


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab extra geschaut, ob ich die News zur Umfrage noch finde und hab mir extra diese News auch nochmal durchgelesen, hab dort aber keine Ausnahmen bzw. generelle Kriterien herauslesen können.
> 
> Falls das stimmen sollte, dann geb ich dir bzw. euch Recht: ich wüsste jetzt nicht, warum BF3 oder CoD, egal welcher Teil, einen hohen Wiederspielwert hätten.


Was ist an der Frage (die irgendwie aber kein Fragezeichen hat ):

*Welcher Ego-Shooter bietet eurer Meinung nach den höchsten Wiederspielwert. Nur Singleplayer-Kampagne!*

nicht eindeutig das es eben nicht um Multiplayer geht?


----------



## Exar-K (23. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass die Überschrift des Artikels/der Umfrage nicht eindeutig formuliert war, sie aber schon auf den Singleplayer-Part ausgerichtet war. Deshalb fehlten afaik auch reine Multiplayer-Shooter wie Counter Strike oder TF2 in der Abstimmung (die ansonsten beim Endergebnis hier definitiv weit oben gelandet wären).
So lässt es den Wert der ganzen Sache etwas unglücklich aussehen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2012)

votanderhector schrieb:


> hier ist dieOriginalnews


Danke dir ... ist schon eindeutig, der MP Modus wurde wohl komplett ausgeklammert. 

Ich stell mich jetzt in die Ecke und weine bzw. schäme mich.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2012)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> *Welcher Ego-Shooter bietet eurer Meinung nach den höchsten Wiederspielwert. Nur Singleplayer-Kampagne!*
> 
> nicht eindeutig das es eben nicht um Multiplayer geht?



eigentlich ist schon der zusatz überflüssig.
wenn von *wiederspiel*wert die rede ist, kann rein logisch nur der sp-modus bzw die kampagne gemeint sein. 

was mich angeht, fallen mir spontan nur sehr wenige shooter ein, die ich überhaupt mehr als 1 mal durchgespielt habe.
- wolfenstein 3d auf dem snes
- prefect dark und goldeneye (n64)
- brothers in arms 1 -3 (pc)
das dürfte es eigentlich schon fast gewesen sein.


----------



## billy336 (23. Mai 2012)

ja so ein stuss. niemand kann mir erzählen die sp-kampagne von bf3 mehr als 1-2x durchgespielt zu haben. die, dies gewählt haben, haben 100% nicht den artikel richtig gelesen.


----------



## Rollora (23. Mai 2012)

und ich hab damals schon gesagt, dass die meistverkauften Titel logischerweise die meisten Stimmen bekommen, weil man 1. nicht mehrere Spiele nominieren kann und zweitens nicht von "Wiederspielwert 1-5" abstimmen kann. Die ach so reißerische Überschrift wurde auch nicht auf SINGLEPLAYER-Shooter geändert, somit haben natürlich die ganzen Kiddies, die nicht lesen können aber abstimmen wollen ihre modernen Moorhuhnverschnitte hochgevotet. Hier hat nicht die Community entschieden, sondern eine hirnlose Abstimmungs bzw Messungsmethode. Zum schämen eigentlich, dass sowas dann auch noch groß angekündigt wird.
Hier fehlen ganz klar völlig andere Kaliber von Spielen, etwa Doom, Quake usw.
Und wenn MP erlaubt ist, braucht man eigentlich eh nur nach den Xfire Statistiken gehen, ganz klar, dass sich das zig-millionenfach verkaufte BF3 und COD4-9 am ehesten dort wiederfindet. Ich bin echt enttäuscht von so viel weltfremdheit der sich hier doch "Journalismus" schimpft


----------



## StefKram (23. Mai 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> ja so ein stuss. niemand kann mir erzählen die sp-kampagne von bf3 mehr als 1-2x durchgespielt zu haben. die, dies gewählt haben, haben 100% nicht den artikel richtig gelesen.


Word! Man kann höchstens ausprobieren was passiert wenn man die Timeevents z. B. Ratte-töten nicht schafft, aber das wars dann schon an Ausprobieren und Abwechslung.


----------



## Theojin (23. Mai 2012)

Ich mußte mich bei BF3 wirklich dazu zwingen, die Kampagne zu Ende zu spielen. Soviele handwerkliche Mängel in so kurzer Zeit unterzubringen, das ist schon eine Art von Kunst.

Der MP Teil ist in Ordnung, auch wenn ich seit Januar keine Minute mehr gespielt habe - seit BF1942 und 2 hat meine Begeisterung für MP Shooter arg nachgelassen, was nicht zuletzt auch an der mangelnden Innovation im Genre liegt.

Bei Spielen wie Stalker kann man auch beim X. Mal durchspielen was Neues entdecken, oder man haut sich einen der zahlreichen Komplettmods drauf und hat dann fast schon ein anderes Spiel. Aber BF3 - pffff. Schlauchlevel ftw  .


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2012)

Ich denke das Problem der Umfrage war, dass einige Leute nicht kapiert haben, dass es um den Singleplayer ging 
Battlefield 3 auf Platz 1? Ich hatte den damals mal kurz gespielt, fand ihn aber einfach nur extrem öde. Viel zu eingeschränkte Bewegung. Ich hasse es z.B. wenn bei einem Spiel sowas kommt wie: "Verlassen Sie nicht das Spielfeld." Und dann nach 10 Sekunden ist man tot. Gibt es etwas Atmosphäretötenderes?
Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass bei fast allen Shootern in den letzten 3-4 Jahren die SP-Kampagne einfach nur beschissen war. Zu linear, zu viel geskriptet, Moorhuhnballerein gegen Pappfigurähnliche Gegner und nach 4-5 Stunden schon vorbei. Echt übel!

Bei alten Spielen dagegen wie Operation Flashpoint, Deus Ex, Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Unreal, Chronicles of Riddick, Stalker z.B. kann man die SP-Kampagne immer mal wieder spielen. Früher waren die Shooter eben einfach besser, vor allem was den Einzelspieler betrifft.


----------



## Worrel (23. Mai 2012)

Zaphrozz schrieb:


> Wärs eigentlich zuviel verlangt, mal das uralte Bild von Half-Life² abzuändern?


Hier geht es ja um Half-Life 2 und nicht um irgendeine Modifikation - und so sieht Half Life 2 nun mal aus.


----------



## Kerusame (23. Mai 2012)

battlefield 3 hat genau garkeinen wiederspielwert wenn ihr mich fragt, is halt n mp...


----------



## spike00 (23. Mai 2012)

Warum in der Liste MP Titel zu finden sind ist mir ein Rätsel, sollte es hierbei nicht besser um die Singelplayer Kampangnen gehen?

Und die Kampangne von BF3 ist echt langweilig.

Stalker war ein Favourit, da es ja eigentlich ein Rollenspiel mit Egoansicht ist.
Also könnte Skyrim eigentlich auch in die Liste.


----------



## robby23 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube einige haben das Thema der Umfrage nicht verstanden. Wie hier MW und BF in der Aufzählung vorkommen können, ist mir sonst unerklärlich.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

ich weiß nicht, man kann schon Hinterfragen warum BF3 und CoD so weit vorne stehen wo deren Wiederspielwert nur darin liegt schnell durch zu sein und vermutlich einige nur weil es eben die beiden Spiele sind für die gevotet haben, allerdings sollten einige doch bedenken, das man die Titel aber auch nicht einfach so aus Willkür raus schmeißen kann, denn die haben nunmal eine SP-Kampagne und man muss schon sagen, aber ein wirkliches Argument warum die nicht mit rein dürften kam auch nicht und man muss bedenken, wenn man hier von einer verfälschten Statistik spricht darf man aber wiederum nicht fordern die raus zuwerfen, denn dann ist die immer noch verfäscht



Worrel schrieb:


> Hier geht es ja um Half-Life 2 und nicht um  irgendeine Modifikation - und so sieht Half Life 2 nun mal aus.


 
ja nein, Fast
Das ist schon so richtig, denn das ist noch ein Beta-Bild und von daher nicht ganz richtig, wobei aber auch nicht ganz Falsch


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. Mai 2012)

Während ich die Listung von MW1 noch verstehen kann, geht mir die Platzierung von Battlefield 3 völlig ab. Ich habs nie gespielt, aber hieß es  nicht überall: brillianter Multiplayer, strunz öde Kampagne?
Naja... die Umfrage war eben gut gemeint, was öfter mal das Gegenteil von "gut gemacht" ist. 

Andererseits muss man ja sagen, dass BF3 ja nen SP Part hat und deswegen auch zurecht zur Auswahl stand. Aber ob das eine der besten Kampagnen aller Zeiten ist, die eine sehr hohe Motivation versprüht sie ein zweites und drittes Mal zu erleben, scheint mir nach den Reaktionen auf das Spiel dann doch eher fraglich.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Andererseits muss man ja sagen, dass BF3 ja nen SP Part hat und deswegen auch zurecht zur Auswahl stand. Aber ob das eine der besten Kampagnen aller Zeiten ist, die eine sehr hohe Motivation versprüht sie ein zweites und drittes Mal zu erleben, scheint mir nach den Reaktionen auf das Spiel dann doch eher fraglich.


 
nja, das ist das Problem bei solchen Umfragen, ein Grund warum EA auch diesen Anti-Preis gewonnen hat und keine Bank, weil der Wutgamer hartnäckig ist in seiner Ablehnung und warscheinlich auch weil die, die gegen die Banken hätten stimmen können warscheinlich sich kein Internet mehr leisten konnten *hust* *hust*


----------



## billy336 (23. Mai 2012)

wäre mal interessaNt wenn sich einer der bf3 voter zu wort melden würde und mal begründet weswegen gerade bf3 oder zugibt die umfrage falsch verstanden zu haben, aber ich fürchte die werden die kommentare genauso wenig lesen wie die umfrage... hauptsache mein kreuz auf bf3, das ist neu, cool und geile grafik, wurscht um was es bei der umfrage geht^^
die hätten genauso bf3 gevotet wenn die frage gewesen wäre: was ist das beste spiel zwischen 2000 - 2010


----------



## loser111 (23. Mai 2012)

Fangt doch an herumzuflennen , was geht EUCH die Auswahl anderer an , und Bf3 Rockt , BASTA.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn es um den Singleplayer geht, sind aber viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiele andere Spiele meeeeeeeiiiiiiiiillllllllllenweit besser, aber:"who cares?"


----------



## billy336 (23. Mai 2012)

loser111 schrieb:


> Fangt doch an herumzuflennen , was geht EUCH die Auswahl anderer an , und Bf3 Rockt , BASTA.


 
die meinung anderer geht uns sehr wohl was an wenn fanboy kiddies wie du es wahrscheinlich bist einfach für bf3 voten ohne zu peilen um was es geht und es am ende heissts bf3 hat die beste sp-kampagne, wurde durch votes von der 2 meistgekauften pc-zeitschrift deutschlands ermittelt und ea sich sagt: na dann passt doch alles, können wir in zukunft weiter sp-kampagnen mit 3std schlauchlevel entwicklen, den gamern gefällts...überspitzt ausgedrückt!!


----------



## Rollora (23. Mai 2012)

loser111 schrieb:


> Fangt doch an herumzuflennen , was geht EUCH die Auswahl anderer an , und Bf3 Rockt , BASTA.


Du hast es als im SINGLEPLAYER (darum gehts übrigens, siehe verlinkte originalnews!) immer und immer wieder durchgespielt, wie andere hier STALKER, DooM, Quake, Deus Ex, Crysis oder was weiß ich.
So 3-5 mal und immer noch toll? Wenn ja, dann ist BF3 tatsächlich geil, wenn du zugeben musst, dass im SP andere Spiele beim 2. und 3. mal durchspielen Spaß gemacht haben, dann kann man sehr wohl argumentieren, dass hier manche "falsch" gevotet haben


----------



## loser111 (23. Mai 2012)

Mich Interressiert es einen schei* was euch an meiner Meinung gefällt oder nicht.
Bester Singleplayer mit höchstem wiederspielwert FÜR MICH f3.

Euch passt das nicht ? Ver****** euch.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

*Schildaufstell*
Troll _Trollus Vulgarius_
Bitte nicht Füttern und nicht an die Scheibe klopfen


----------



## billy336 (23. Mai 2012)

nein, stört mich nicht, gibt auch leute die rtl talkshows geil finden. jedem das seine...


----------



## loser111 (23. Mai 2012)

>Schildaufstell :

Stinkender Ke...räusper Kater mit flöhen sucht neues Zuhause.
Ist Kinderlieb.-..


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2012)

loser111 schrieb:


> Mich Interressiert es einen schei* was euch an meiner Meinung gefällt oder nicht.
> Bester Singleplayer mit höchstem wiederspielwert FÜR MICH f3.
> 
> Euch passt das nicht ? Ver****** euch.


 
Lustig, da bestätigt einer ja in 3 Beiträgen komplett alle Klischees, warum Spiele wie BF3 oder CoD mittlerweile als "Kiddie-Shooter" verschrien sind, denn genau solches Verhalten und die Beleidigungen findet man da täglich auf irgendwelchen Servern


----------



## loser111 (23. Mai 2012)

Du hast eh keine Ahnung wanna be "shadowloser".
Solche grossmäuler wie Du haben nur Sekundenleben auf Bf3 Servern. Bist halt Kanonenfutter aber nicht Traurig sein, du hast ja deinen Harem mit den Eunuchen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2012)

loser111 schrieb:


> Du hast eh kleine Ahnung wanna be "shadowloser".
> Solche grossmäuler wie Du haben nur Sekundenleben auf Bf3 Servern. Bist halt Kanonenfutter aber nicht Traurig sein, du hast ja deinen Harem mit den Eunuchen.


 
Bist du watwiewer?


----------



## loser111 (23. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bist du watwiewer?


 
Tut mir leid , ich kann keine Dialekte , ich habe schon mit Deutsch probleme


----------



## tryffel (23. Mai 2012)

Halo.


----------



## loser111 (23. Mai 2012)

tryffel schrieb:


> Halo.


 
Ist gut , aber mein Favorit war´s nicht gerade .Ich spiele haupsächlich nur Pc.


----------



## Freakless08 (23. Mai 2012)

Battlefield 3 mit hohem Wiederspielwert?

ROFL. Der Singleplayer Modus ist so sch**ße. Wer Spielt den ernsthalt mehr als zweimal durch?


----------



## billy336 (23. Mai 2012)

wie alt bist du, du loser? 6 beiträge geschrieben davon 5x beleidigt. ist ja toll, wenn du bf3 toll findest. der mp von bf3 ist wirklich sehr gut, der sp ist aber shice. wenn du ihn gut findest dann dein problem. mein niveau und meine erwartungen und die von vielen anderen hier an eine sp-kampagne sind aber weitaus höher, das darfst du ruhig genauso stehen lassen auch ohne den großkotz zu spielen.
ballere dich durch deine 6 bf level und werd glücklich. nur leider sind leute wie du der grund warum der singleplayer-part in den spielen heute immer mehr verkommt aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu alt und die neue generation kann nicht mit mehr als 4 tasten moorhuhn geballere spielen.


----------



## loser111 (23. Mai 2012)

so alt wie du billy.Sicher kommt auch viel mist rum bis ich mit schreiben fertig bin , aber zeig ruhig auf mich als wäre ich der einzige hier , der das tut.
Niveau bekommst wo du es suchst , nur kann man nichts verallgemeinern , geschmäcker sind verschieden , wenn man aber wegen des eigenen Geschmacks ständig angegriffen wird kann man auch mal Aggro werden.
Und Bf3 ist also für ADS "Kiddies" die nicht mehr als 3 Tasten ...dem muss nichts hinzugefügt werden , ja , innerlich bist wohl leider zu Alt geworden , weisst ja , das ewige immer unzufrieden und gestern war alles besser Profil...


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

ich sagte doch, nicht die Trolle füttern
der meint das warscheinlich nicht mal ernst sondern wedelt sich darauf bloß einen ab und wollt ihr für so einen ne Vorlage sein?
Ignorelist FTW!


----------



## loser111 (23. Mai 2012)

Oh nein! Den übel-riechenden Kater hatte ich schon ganz vergessen  
Hast noch kein nettes zuhause gefunden ? Das mit den flöhen kriegst ja sicherlich bald in den griff , ich empfehle ein Ölbad....

Könntest nur vielleicht die Sexuellen anspielungen lassen , weist...sind sicher neben dir noch andere minderjährige Leser auf PCG unterwegs......


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. Mai 2012)

*popcornhol* *zurücklehn* bitte weiter posten loser111


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2012)

Mein Forumsnäschen sagt mir eh, dass das der User watwiewer ist . Dazu würde auch sein Anmeldedatum passen:



> Registriert seit 20.05.2012


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mein Forumsnäschen sagt mir eh, dass das der User watwiewer ist . Dazu würde auch sein Anmeldedatum passen:


 
können Mods nicht auch die IP sehen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> können Mods nicht auch die IP sehen?


 
Jap, das können sie.


----------



## loser111 (23. Mai 2012)

Shadowmans anmeldedatum deutet eher auf einen uralten forumsopi hin , der denkt er hätte was zu melden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2012)

loser111 schrieb:


> Shadowmans anmeldedatum deutet eher auf einen uralten forumsopi hin , der denkt er hätte was zu melden.


 
*mit dem Rollator durchs Forum fahr* Hat jemand was gesagt? Ich hör doch so schlecht *hustet* Ach, waren wohl wieder nur meine alten Knochen, die so geknackt haben.


----------



## buttermilch1989 (23. Mai 2012)

Der SP von CoD 4 hat einen sehr hohen Wiederspielwert, kann nicht verstehen wie sich Leute darüber aufregen können. BF3 auf der anderen Seite war nett, aber nochmal werde ich ihn nicht spielen (zumindest nicht in den nächsten 5 Jahren ).

Dass BF3 an Platz #1 ist zeigt dass die meisten User die hier abgestimmt haben wohl seit weniger als einem 1 Jahr zocken, oder einfach nur verblendet sind


----------



## loser111 (23. Mai 2012)

oder eben blender , wie buttermilch:::::
Cod ? Call of duty ist das allerletzte , so langweilig dass sich einem die fussnägel aufrollen , die Engine war 1970 schon veraltet...


Shadowman , brauchst gar nicht so zu tun , dein anmeldedatum zeigt es genau , du bist uralt.Sozusagen ein Dinosaurier


----------



## buttermilch1989 (23. Mai 2012)

loser111 schrieb:


> oder eben blender , wie buttermilch:::::
> Cod ? Call of duty ist das allerletzte , so langweilig dass sich einem die fussnägel aufrollen , die Engine war 1970 schon veraltet...
> 
> 
> Shadowman , brauchst gar nicht so zu tun , dein anmeldedatum zeigt es genau , du bist uralt.Sozusagen ein Dinosaurier


 
Denken dann posten. Aber mit einem so jungen Account und so einem Maul ist es recht offensichtlich, dass du nur trollen willst...


----------



## loser111 (23. Mai 2012)

buttermilch1989 schrieb:


> Denken dann posten. Aber mit einem so jungen Account und so einem Maul ist es recht offensichtlich, dass du nur trollen willst...


 
Sagte genau der "richtige" , lern erst mal die bedeutung von Denken umzusetzen , call of doodeh fanboi


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß, es macht euch Spaß, mit loser111 zu spielen, aber nun ist genug.


----------



## buttermilch1989 (23. Mai 2012)

Was soll das denn heißen Nyx?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Mai 2012)

buttermilch1989 schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen Nyx?


 Dass man nun langsam wieder auf das Thema zurückkommen sollte, statt Provokationen auszutauschen.
Diskussionen sind hier gerne gesehen, aber die kommen auch ohne persönliche Anfeindungen aus.


----------



## buttermilch1989 (23. Mai 2012)

Dann sollte man die User abmahnen, von denen solche Provokationen ausgehen ^^

Aber BTT:

Als CoD 4 auf den Markt kam, war die Serie noch alles andere als ausgelutscht und konnte mit vielen Neuigkeiten punkten. Und daran sollte man festmachen, ob es ein gutes Spiel ist, denn es ist und bleibt ein Klassiker, egal wie verhunzt die Nachfolger sind.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

buttermilch1989 schrieb:


> Dann sollte man die User abmahnen, von denen solche Provokationen ausgehen ^^


 
naja, so Trolle kann man eh gleich Ausstöpseln


----------



## loser111 (23. Mai 2012)

Na dass hiesse ja dann die zwei unter mir hätten jetzt weniger zu schreiben , wenn der Mod gleich Euch mit abstraft , aber bei buttermilch ist es ja nicht so gut , mit dem Denken , und der Kater scheint mir langsam wie ein "zugelaufener"...
#

>Edit:Feste verwarnungen verteilen , ich sammel Die , und wenn es nicht sofort noch einen gibt , kann der MOD was erleben.


----------



## billy336 (23. Mai 2012)

falscher post, bitte löschen


----------



## Vista0212 (24. Mai 2012)

Ich muss selbst als BF3 "Fanboy" sagen das der Singleplayer, also für mich, überhaupt keinen Wiederspielwert hat.... da haben wohl nur Leute abgestimmt die nach dem Spiel im allgemeinen und nicht nach den Singleplayer gewertet haben...


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Lustig, da bestätigt einer ja in 3 Beiträgen komplett alle Klischees, warum Spiele wie BF3 oder CoD mittlerweile als "Kiddie-Shooter" verschrien sind, denn genau solches Verhalten und die Beleidigungen findet man da täglich auf irgendwelchen Servern



Moooooooooooment ich finde COD sehr gute Shooter. Nur weil Watwiewer ääh ich meine Loser111 mit seiner Einstellung zu BF3 das Klischee des KiddieShooter Fanboys erfüllt. Bitte Shooter wie COD nicht mit Kiddie BF3 vergleichen...  Ich plädiere für eine Sperre von Loser111 da wieder mal beleidigt hat...


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Mai 2012)

loser111 schrieb:


> oder eben blender , wie buttermilch:::::
> Cod ? Call of duty ist das allerletzte , so langweilig dass sich einem die fussnägel aufrollen , die Engine war 1970 schon veraltet...
> 
> 
> Shadowman , brauchst gar nicht so zu tun , dein anmeldedatum zeigt es genau , du bist uralt.Sozusagen ein Dinosaurier


 


eedit nein auf das Niveau lasse ich mich nicht herab...


----------



## loser111 (24. Mai 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Moooooooooooment ich finde COD sehr gute Shooter. Nur weil Watwiewer ääh ich meine Loser111 mit seiner Einstellung zu BF3 das Klischee des KiddieShooter Fanboys erfüllt. Bitte Shooter wie COD nicht mit Kiddie BF3 vergleichen...  Ich plädiere für eine Sperre von Loser111 da wieder mal beleidigt hat...


 

Verehrter herr mo(p)d , sie erfüllen alle vorraussetzungen eines Cod kiddies , total machtgeiler Typ der gerne den dicken spielt pah.

Edit: Niveau ? Sie erkännten es nichtmal auf einem Tablett serviert ahahahah.

Edit2:Endlich meine neue verwarnung , wieso dauert das so lange ? Jetzt brauch ich nur noch die Familienverwarnung , dann hab ich sie alle*händereib*


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (24. Mai 2012)

warum ist battlefield auf platz 1. einmal durchspielen. feddich. da ist hl und crysisi besser und haben mehr wiederspielwert


----------



## dennis-2810 (26. Mai 2012)

Um mal ganz sachlich zu bleiben.. Wer noch nie was anderes gespielt hat, dem macht der BF3 SP sicher Spaß. Aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass >13% nach dem spielen einiger aufgeführten Shooter noch immer davon ÜBERZEUGT sein können, dass der BF3 Singleplayer besser ist.

Diese Umfrage zeigt mal wieder, dass die Frage zweitrangig ist, sobald BF3 zur Auswahl steht. Den Trolls sei Dank.

Wie glücklich ich doch bin, dass mich Multiplayer-Shooter kein bisschen reizen  So kann ich mir das ganze Chaos schön von außen ansehen.


----------



## Crysisheld (26. Mai 2012)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Um mal ganz sachlich zu bleiben.. Wer noch nie was anderes gespielt hat, dem macht der BF3 SP sicher Spaß. Aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass >13% nach dem spielen einiger aufgeführten Shooter noch immer davon ÜBERZEUGT sein können, dass der BF3 Singleplayer besser ist.
> 
> Diese Umfrage zeigt mal wieder, dass die Frage zweitrangig ist, sobald BF3 zur Auswahl steht. Den Trolls sei Dank.
> 
> Wie glücklich ich doch bin, dass mich Multiplayer-Shooter kein bisschen reizen  So kann ich mir das ganze Chaos schön von außen ansehen.


 

Da gebe ich dir Recht, auch weil BF3 technisch nicht wirklich sooooo der Burner ist. Das mag jetzt zwar auf COD auch zutreffen. Aber schaut ich mal die FrostBite2 Engine an. NFS The Run schaut wirklich super aus dank Frostbite 2 aber wurde von den PCG Testern im Bereich Grafik abgestraft. Nun die Texturen in BF3 sind auch nicht schärfer bzw. besser. Wieso wird da immer mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?? Die Frostbite ist nicht das technische Maximum deswegen wäre es mal angebracht das auch offen zu sagen. Technisch ist BF3 bei weitem kein Meilenstein... 

Im Grunde ist die Singleplayer Kampagne auch nicht anders als die COD Kampagne - eine Aneinanderreihung von Skripten.


----------



## Midoryu1 (26. Mai 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich ist schon der zusatz überflüssig.
> wenn von wert die rede ist, kann rein logisch nur der sp-modus bzw die kampagne gemeint sein.
> 
> was mich angeht, fallen mir spontan nur sehr wenige shooter ein, die ich überhaupt mehr als 1 mal durchgespielt habe.
> ...


 
@Bonkic
"Wolfenstein 3D" ist *indiziert*. Bitte entfernen.

@Topic
Korrekt. Eigentlich ist nur vom Einzelspieler-Modus die Rede. Und da liegt für mich "Crysis 1" weit vorne, alleine schon wegen der Modbarkeit.
Aber dass "Battlefield 3" überhaupt zur Auswahl stand, war schon der erste Fehler...
Wenn es um den Mehrspieler-Modus ginge, hätte doch auch eher "Counter Strike" gewonnen...?!
CoD und BF3 sind verhältnismäßig jung, da kann man den Wiederspielwert doch gar nicht vergleichen mit einem Spiel, dass mehrere Jahre eine treue Spielerschaft hatte.


----------



## Crysisheld (26. Mai 2012)

lol Wolfenstein3D ne ne Midoryu Wolfenstein3D darf er schreiben. War übrigens auch mal eines der ersten Spieie die ich gespielt hab also Wolfenstein 3D halt nicht BF3


----------



## Mothman (26. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab die Kampagne von BF3 zweimal durchgespielt. Weil ich sie geil fand. Und, ja, ich habe schon mal was anderes gespielt.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Mai 2012)

Midoryu schrieb:


> @Bonkic
> "Wolfenstein 3D" ist *indiziert*.



und? 
(goldeneye übrigens auch, nur so am rande) 



> Bitte entfernen.


weshalb?

und vor allem: was geht dich das an?


----------



## Midoryu1 (26. Mai 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und?
> (goldeneye übrigens auch, nur so am rande)
> 
> weshalb?
> ...


 
Ist ja noch besser. Danke für den Hinweis. War mir gar nicht bekannt.
Dann sei so nett und entferne dieses bitte gleich mit.

Zu dem, was mich das angeht:
Wenn Du hier für indizierte Spiele wirbst, löschen die nicht Dich, sondern im schlimmsten Fall die ganze Seite.
(Oder schließen den Verlag.)
Und ich wäre hier gerne auch noch in Zukunft unterwegs. Wie die meisten Anderen sicher auch.

Also tue uns allen einen Gefallen und ändere Deinen Beitrag. 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Mai 2012)

Wir User dürfen das schon schreiben, das ist in Ordnung. Nur die PC Games darf das halt nicht in ihren Artikeln verwenden, weil es ihnen als Werbung ausgelegt werden könnte.


----------



## Midoryu1 (26. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wir User dürfen das schon schreiben, das ist in Ordnung. Nur die PC Games darf das halt nicht in ihren Artikeln verwenden, weil es ihnen als Werbung ausgelegt werden könnte.


 
Aber solange es auf deren Seite gepostet wird, dann sind sie doch dafür verantwortlich?
Deshalb posten sie doch auch keine User-Videos, die unter Umständen GEMA-pflichtige Musik enthalten könnten.

Im Endeffekt würde einer Foren-Moderatoren doch ohnehin einschreiten, da kann man doch gleich auf die Nennung indizierter Titel verzichten, oder nicht? Er hat doch bereits Beispiele genannt, da kommt es auf die zwei zusätzlichen nicht mehr an.

Ich würde da nur auf Nummer sichergehen, aber wenn Ihr besser informiert seid, ist das auch in Ordnung. Nicht mein Fachgebiet...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. Mai 2012)

Midoryu schrieb:


> Aber solange es auf deren Seite gepostet wird, dann sind sie doch dafür verantwortlich?
> Deshalb posten sie doch auch keine User-Videos, die unter Umständen GEMA-pflichtige Musik enthalten könnten.
> 
> Im Endeffekt würde einer Foren-Moderatoren doch ohnehin einschreiten, da kann man doch gleich auf die Nennung indizierter Titel verzichten, oder nicht? Er hat doch bereits Beispiele genannt, da kommt es auf die zwei zusätzlichen nicht mehr an.
> ...



Die Nennung indizierter Titel im Forum, das Posten von YouTube Videos mit Musik, usw. durch User im Forum ist doch überhaupt kein Problem. Selbst die PC Games könnte indizierte Titel nennen. Sie macht es eben nicht um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Eine Indizierung ist doch kein Verbot den Titel des Spiels in der öffentlichkeit zu gebrauchen 
Das Spiel darf nur nicht beworben werden. Aber darüber reden (in allen möglichen Kommunikationsformen) darf ich selbstverständlich.


----------



## Midoryu1 (26. Mai 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Die Nennung indizierter Titel im Forum, das Posten von YouTube Videos mit Musik, usw. durch User im Forum ist doch überhaupt kein Problem. Selbst die PC Games könnte indizierte Titel nennen. Sie macht es eben nicht um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Eine Indizierung ist doch kein Verbot den Titel des Spiels in der öffentlichkeit zu gebrauchen
> Das Spiel darf nur nicht beworben werden. Aber darüber reden (in allen möglichen Kommunikationsformen) darf ich selbstverständlich.


 
Aber die Grenze von der Nennung hin zur Werbung ist sehr schmal.
Und gerade im Kontext dieses Threads ist sie für mich eindeutig als Empfehlung, da hoher Wiederspielwert, zu verstehen.
Und zu sagen: "Spiel XY hat einen sehr hohen Wiederspielwert." ist schon sehr direkte Werbemache.
Denn es liegt ein ausdrückliches Lob vor, das den Einen oder Anderen zum Kauf bewegen könnte.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (27. Mai 2012)

Midoryu schrieb:


> Aber die Grenze von der Nennung hin zur Werbung ist sehr schmal.
> Und gerade im Kontext dieses Threads ist sie für mich eindeutig als Empfehlung, da hoher Wiederspielwert, zu verstehen.
> Und zu sagen: "Spiel XY hat einen sehr hohen Wiederspielwert." ist schon sehr direkte Werbemache.
> Denn es liegt ein ausdrückliches Lob vor, das den Einen oder Anderen zum Kauf bewegen könnte.


 Aber wir sind hier Privatpersonen die sich in einem Forum über PC Spiele austauschen. Ich kann auch auf die Straße gehen und "Wolfenstein 3D, Quake 3 Arena, ..." brüllen. Es wäre egal. Ich darf das Spiel halt nicht kommerziell bewerben. Und deswegen schrecken die Magazine in ihren Printausgaben (meist, aber nicht immer auch online) vor der (grundsätzlich erlaubten) Nennung zurück, weil es in dem Fall wie du richtig erkannt hast nen schmaler Grad ist. Aber es ist egal ob wir hier im Forum über einen indizierten Titel unterhalten und das Kind dann auch beim Namen nennen.


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch auf die Straße gehen und "Wolfenstein 3D, Quake 3 Arena, ..." brüllen. Es wäre egal.


Naja, ich würde dann zumindest mal nen Arzt vorbeischicken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2012)

Du stellst Dich dann auf der Straße dazu und brüllst die ganze Zeit: 110, 112..110...112 ... Gebt ihr beiden doch ein gutes Duett ab


----------



## Exar-K (27. Mai 2012)

Midoryu schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt würde einer Foren-Moderatoren doch ohnehin einschreiten, da kann man doch gleich auf die Nennung indizierter Titel verzichten, oder nicht?


Braindead ist ein ganz toller und lustiger Splatterfilm. 
Der ist übrigens nicht nur indiziert, sondern sogar beschlagnahmt. Dennoch darfst du hier dafür Werbung machen, wie es dir gefällt. Wir unterbinden das ganz sicher nicht.

PS: Manhunt, Postal, Doom, Quake, Tanz der Teufel, Day of the Dead, etc, sind gute Produkte. Unbedingt kaufen.


----------



## Midoryu1 (27. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Braindead ist ein ganz toller und lustiger Splatterfilm.
> Der ist übrigens nicht nur indiziert, sondern sogar beschlagnahmt. Dennoch darfst du hier dafür Werbung machen, wie es dir gefällt. Wir unterbinden das ganz sicher nicht.
> 
> PS: Manhunt, Postal, Doom, Quake, Tanz der Teufel, Day of the Dead, etc, sind gute Produkte. Unbedingt kaufen.


 
Ah, okay. Danke für die Aufklärung. I rest my case.


----------



## realShauni (27. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde dann zumindest mal nen Arzt vorbeischicken.


 Ein CDU Politiker würde sofort eine Spezialeinheit auf ihn ansetzen


----------



## Midoryu1 (27. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke dir ... ist schon eindeutig, der MP Modus wurde wohl komplett ausgeklammert.
> 
> Ich stell mich jetzt in die Ecke und weine bzw. schäme mich.


 
Und das völlig zu Recht...


----------



## Crysisheld (28. Mai 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Ein CDU Politiker würde sofort eine Spezialeinheit auf ihn ansetzen


 
Leckstein, Leckstein alles muss versteckt sein.... 

Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter!


----------

